# Persian: کارها تو غلتک آمدن



## seitt

Greetings,

Do you have an idiom like کارها تو غلتک آمدن, please? What does it mean exactly? The wife of an Iranian friend was saying that she was hoping that کارها تو غلتک آمدن would apply to them soon – perhaps the idea of things getting into a routine?

Please could you give some of your wonderful examples of its use?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

> Do you have an idiom like کارها تو غلتک آمدن, please?


Correct is کارها روي غلطک افتادن



> What does it mean exactly?


That mean "all of the problems will be solved and every thing will be prepared". Please take a look *here* too.



> Please could you give some of your wonderful examples of its use?



كارخانه را كه زديدم، اولّش كلّي مشكل داشتيم: بايد قسط وام‌ها را مي‌داديم، براي مواد اوّليه پول نداشتيم؛ كارگر ماهر سخت پيدا مي‌شد و هزارتا بدبختي ديگه. امّا خدا رو شكر الان ديگه كارها روي غلطك افتاده و همه چي مثل ساعت داره كار مي‌كنه و توليدمون هم چند برابر شده
-----------------------------------------------------------
همه اوايل ازدواجشون هزارتا مشكل دارن. ولي به مرور، همه چيز روي غلطك مي‌افته و روبراه مي‌شه
-----------------------------------------------------------
كارت ﴿كار+ت﴾ بالاخره افتاد رو غلطك يا هنوز مي‌لنگه؟
-----------------------------------------------------------
اگه مي‌خواي كارت ﴿كار+ت﴾ بي‌افته رو غلطك، بايد با شريكت كنار بياي، وگرنه هميشه از اين مشكل‌ها خواهي داشت


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, lovely examples again!

Btw, what is this word زدیدم 
in the phrase
کارخانه را که زدیدم
?

PS It's most useful to have the parallel between
روی غلطک افتادن
and
روبراه شدن.

(Sorry about the strange format, a bug wouldn't allow me to write it in a more regular manner.)


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome my dear friend



seitt said:


> (...)Btw, what is this word زدیدم
> in the phrase
> کارخانه را که زدیدم
> ?


كارخانه زدن is colloquial form of كارخانه ساختن



seitt said:


> (...)(Sorry about the format, a bug wouldn't allow me to write it in a more regular manner.)


No problem at all. The site is bugus many time.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, all clear now!

Correction: No problem at all. _(Supply the subject of your sentence here)_ ..... is always bugging us!


----------



## searcher123

Thanks to the correction. If I change "buggus" (= full of problems in its code) that is a technical term in computer science to "buggy" that is a much more common technical term in computer science, is my sentence wrong again?


----------



## seitt

You are most welcome - the problem with 'buggy' is that it usually has a different meaning: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buggy. Please not that the meaning you mention isn't there, unless I am missing something.

So my advice would be to restrict words like 'buggus' and 'buggy' to dialogue with other specialists. And make sure that your dictionary of specialist vocabulary is reliable - test every word in it by googling it and seeing if it is really used, albeit only by specialists. Specialist glossaries / dictionaries are notorious for errors.

This looks good: http://www.webopedia.com/ - it draws on the whole of the web, acting as a useful filter. I have to say that I was able to find neither 'buggus' nor 'buggy' (in the meaning you give).


----------



## searcher123

Thanks a million for the worth-full information.


----------



## seitt

You are most welcome, my dear friend.


----------



## eskandar

seitt said:


> You are most welcome - the problem with 'buggy' is that it usually has a different meaning: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buggy. Please not that the meaning you mention isn't there, unless I am missing something.


In my opinion, "buggy" would be fine here and saying "this site is often buggy" would be perfectly normal. It may be a question of UK vs. US English, or perhaps a generational issue; I'm relatively young, and for me the primary meaning of "buggy" is "full of computer errors" and not a type of vehicle (of course, it's also always clear from context which meaning is intended).


----------



## searcher123

eskandar said:


> In my opinion, "buggy" would be fine here and saying "this site is often buggy" would be perfectly normal. It may be a question of UK vs. US English, or perhaps a generational issue; I'm relatively young, and for me the primary meaning of "buggy" is "full of computer errors" and not a type of vehicle (of course, it's also always clear from context which meaning is intended).


Well, I'm much more familiar with US English than UK, and also, a little bit sunken in computer science. I think those are the reasons that my taking of "buggy" is exactly as you. Thank you so much for the clarification dear *eskandar*. Oh! also because of "this site is often buggy" (I forgot "often" when I was answering!).


----------



## seitt

> It may be a question of UK vs. US English


I couldn't agree more!

For Morteza:
For many years the English and the Americans would say that they were "united by a common language". Then a genius called Mark Twain came along and described the reality of the matter: "divided by a common language!" 

Needless to say, in Wales, when we're not speaking our own language, we speak an English which is far close to the English of England than the English of the USA; Irish English is also closer to the English of England but has a little bit more in common with USA English, as does the English of South West England (Devon, Somerset etc.).


----------



## searcher123

> I couldn't agree more!


Can I ask you translate this sentence in Persian, please? 



> Then a genius called Mark Twain came along and described the reality of the matter: "divided by a common language!"


I like Mark Twain because he was a joker just as me


----------



## seitt

> MAY I ask you TO translate this sentence inTO Persian, please?


I'll try - hope it doesn't sound awkward.
 (انقدر موافقم که) نمی‌تونستم بیشتر (از این) موافق باشم.


----------



## searcher123

Two thanks: one for your correction and another for your answer.

Well, now I should change your translation as follow:
صد در صد/كاملا/دربست/بدون شك ﴿با شما﴾ موافقم
قطعاً همينطوره


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - I particularly like قطعاً همينطوره.


----------



## darush

seitt said:


> I'll try - hope it doesn't sound awkward.
> (انقدر موافقم که) نمی‌تونستم بیشتر (از این) موافق باشم.




*I couldn't agree more!* Nice!...

بیشتر از این نمی شد/نمی شه موافق باشم
دیگه بیشتر از این نمی شه موافق بود


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, lovely rendering!


----------

